# Sline Rear valance



## Bowen (Mar 17, 2011)

So I've got the really boring rear valance. To replace the valance to the beefier s-line valance do I need to change the bumper to the s-line too?

I think I know the answer but entertain me.

P.s what's the part number for the sline rear bumper?

Cheers


----------



## Ben5029 (Sep 26, 2014)

You will need an s-line bumper to fit any of the s-line or TTS styre rear valences. I haven't got the part numbers but s-line rear bumpers have a square towing eye cover, non s-line have round ones.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

8J0 807 317 is the rear sline bumper part number i believe

Sent from my Apple product via the interweb


----------



## Ben5029 (Sep 26, 2014)

gogs said:


> 8J0 807 317 is the rear sline bumper part number i believe
> 
> Sent from my Apple product via the interweb


Cheers Gogs - knew someone would be along with the part number


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Id double check it with your local dealer to confirm but the TTS and Sline rear bumpers are the same as already said they have a square towing eye cover/hole and a raised lip around where the valance will fit

Sent from my Apple product via the interweb


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

Pictures say a million words. You may as well get this valance and to top it off note the duel exits as well Bowen 
Don't forget the exhaust to suite it


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bowen (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks both, I pretty much knew the answer. Will get looking for one



legend139 said:


> Don't forget the exhaust to suite it
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't think I'll be going that far sadly, just the one exit for me and my little 2.0l


----------



## patton (Dec 2, 2014)

yea you will i bought a second hand tfsi s line diffuser and its about 2.5 inch wider each side than my standard one which was a bit of a disappointment


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

Bowen said:


> Thanks both, I pretty much knew the answer. Will get looking for one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you look at the 2012+ 2.0 tfsi they come standard with the balance I have and an dual exit exhaust. Worth a look

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bowen (Mar 17, 2011)

patton said:


> yea you will i bought a second hand tfsi s line diffuser and its about 2.5 inch wider each side than my standard one which was a bit of a disappointment


Ha. I just pictured your face measuring up the valance to the bumper. "Well that's disappointing".


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Dual pipes look more symmetrical imo and not expensive to do.
I had a local custom exhaust centre fit me two off small box set up instead of the single twin pipe jobbie. Cost me 340 fitted, they even fitted the diffuser too.

This was on my 2008 2.0 TFSI (sport not S Line but the principal is the same) a few years back.


----------



## mk1f4n (Feb 2, 2010)

Well I've just dropped off my new TTS bumper,side skirts and RS grill to the body shop and now looking at rear bumpers and valances, Quite a few to choose from, After much thought and scouring ebay I have now decided to do an exhaust blank all together, Not seen one done yet (although I may be wrong of course), Thinking of getting the diesel version of the one legend has, and then cutting and smoothing out the exhaust hole so its all flush. Exhaust tips will then be cut at side of muffler and a diesel style tip added so that it then aims towards floor. Will add pictures soon or if someone is any good at photoshop they could do a picture to give everyone the idea cheers


----------



## Bowen (Mar 17, 2011)

Templar said:


> not expensive to do.


Problem is:
Bumper £100
Valance £70
Paint and repair bumper £130
£300

If I were to go twin pipes so a new backbox £340

£640. 
[smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

Bowen said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> > not expensive to do.
> ...


- Month 1
Bumper £100
Paint and repair bumper £130
Valance £70

- Month 2
Exhaust 

Problem sorted

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bowen (Mar 17, 2011)

legend139 said:


> Bowen said:
> 
> 
> > Templar said:
> ...


Month 3 week in New York. :?


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

Month 4, pay credit card off  ahah ah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Month 5 start all over again lol

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Something to consider, I may be incorrect here but by facelifting your car in the way you intend then it will look like a 1.8 S Line or an oil burner, pretty sure the facelift 2.0 had twin exit exhaust.


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

Templar said:


> Something to consider, I may be incorrect here but by facelifting your car in the way you intend then it will look like a 1.8 S Line or an oil burner, pretty sure the facelift 2.0 had twin exit exhaust.


They did mate, that's where the valance I have on mine came from

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patton (Dec 2, 2014)

Bowen said:


> patton said:
> 
> 
> > yea you will i bought a second hand tfsi s line diffuser and its about 2.5 inch wider each side than my standard one which was a bit of a disappointment
> ...


your not far wrong i had the old one off and all and offered it up and then threw it in the corner and walked inside lol


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

You could always go for the TTS look


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

Another option to consider! I do love the tts valance but that would probably require exhaust UK to modify my exhaust or get new tips to suite

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Colour coding is another option









On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Ben5029 (Sep 26, 2014)

Templar said:


> Dual pipes look more symmetrical imo and not expensive to do.
> I had a local custom exhaust centre fit me two off small box set up instead of the single twin pipe jobbie. Cost me 340 fitted, they even fitted the diffuser too.
> 
> This was on my 2008 2.0 TFSI (sport not S Line but the principal is the same) a few years back.


Jase did you get a custom exhaust for yours mate? Toying with doing the same to mine to finish it off.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Only swapped out the backbox for 2 off small straight through boxes. Had the older style twin pipe on the one side, cost 340 or so fitted Ben. 
Place was John Ashley Exhausts in Walsall town centre. They're going to be the ones who will be fitting my secondary cat delete pipes.:wink:


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Ive just got this cheap to put on mine whilst my existing one is away being modded









On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Kazuki (Jun 9, 2015)

spike said:


> You could always go for the TTS look


Really liking the TTS bumper, I'm still looking for a cheap one for my car...


----------



## OneOff (Aug 22, 2015)

Templar said:


> Dual pipes look more symmetrical imo and not expensive to do.
> I had a local custom exhaust centre fit me two off small box set up instead of the single twin pipe jobbie. Cost me 340 fitted, they even fitted the diffuser too.
> 
> This was on my 2008 2.0 TFSI (sport not S Line but the principal is the same) a few years back.


Best way to go!


----------



## chaznik (Mar 27, 2011)




----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I still like a gloss Audi Sport Diffuser 

Sent from my Apple product via the interweb


----------



## Ben5029 (Sep 26, 2014)

Templar said:


> Only swapped out the backbox for 2 off small straight through boxes. Had the older style twin pipe on the one side, cost 340 or so fitted Ben.
> Place was John Ashley Exhausts in Walsall town centre. They're going to be the ones who will be fitting my secondary cat delete pipes.:wink:


Cheers Jase' will give it some more thought! Nice, bet the RS will sound ace


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Toying with having a similar two box straight through jobbie on my RS too, not sure if it'll be a bit much ??

Been enjoying your roadster Ben ?


----------



## tdi_van (Nov 13, 2014)

ReTTro fit said:


> Colour coding is another option
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have any photos from another angle? i´m waiting for the bcs exhaust to arrive to change the rear bumper, and i might stick with this valance and do the same as yours.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Only these mate









On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## tdi_van (Nov 13, 2014)

thank you. looks good :wink:


----------



## Ben5029 (Sep 26, 2014)

Templar said:


> Toying with having a similar two box straight through jobbie on my RS too, not sure if it'll be a bit much ??
> 
> Been enjoying your roadster Ben ?


Decisions decisions mate, it's a tough one finding the right balance! Will sound awesome with straight through pipes but can it be lived with every day I guess?

Yeah it's been good thanks mate - she's had a bit of a mare lately with a new roof flap motor, stone guards both sides and had the earth issue on the rear light. Still glad I had the roadster though - you were right about those roof down blasts home from work :lol:

How's the RS going mate?


----------



## efunc (Oct 12, 2008)

legend139 said:


> Pictures say a million words. You may as well get this valance and to top it off note the duel exits as well


Do you happen to know the part number for that? Is it 8J0 807 421 T ?

I'm trying to find something suitable for 12x8cm pipes.


----------



## CarloSalt (Aug 9, 2015)

Bowen said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> > not expensive to do.
> ...


Dam I see you got mud flaps. What do they look like ?


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Was on my last TT when I bought it and left them on, don't look the prettiest things in the world but definitely keeps the sides and rear end cleaner.


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

efunc said:


> legend139 said:
> 
> 
> > Pictures say a million words. You may as well get this valance and to top it off note the duel exits as well
> ...


You talking about the rear valance? I don't know the part number sorry mate, but it's from a 2012+ 2.0 tfsi TT. Remember if you go for that balance you need the s line/TTS rear bumper aswell.

In regards to the pipes, the stock pipes on the 3.2 I believe is 3" I had a cobra exhaust on with 4" tips and it sat perfect around the Valance. Might be able to push it to 4.5" but I'd say no bigger.

Are you referring to exhaust tips which are oval so to speak?.. By the measurements 12x8cm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## efunc (Oct 12, 2008)

thanks for the reply. I've had a change of plan and am going for a 'facelift' 2012+ 2.0 tfsi exhaust rear section, so that valance is perfect. Same as the V6 S-line valance I guess. The only one that will fit my s-line bumper. will look ace. The pipes are round, the same as a standard 3.2 V6. I prefer this to the over-busy TTS rear.


----------

